# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Titrek Tavşan

## Serdar102

TİTREK TAVŞAN
Ormanda her gün kurulmakta olan tavşanlar pazarı, havanın kararmasıyla birlikte, dağılıyordu. Sergisini toplayan tavşan pazar yerini terk edip gidiyordu. Vakit geç olup da pazar yerinde tavşan kalmayınca bir tavşan pazara gelirdi. Sırtında boş çuvalıyla ve bu boş çuval tezgâh altlarında kalmış, kıyıya köşeye atılmış, satılmamış havuçlarla ve bazı yiyeceklerle dolacaktı. Daima gölgelerden, acaba bir gören olur mu korkusuyla, yorgun ve titrek adımlarla. İşte, bu tavşan yoksul, yetim, garip bir tavşandı. Adı Titrek Tavşandı. O, böylesine bir düşkünlük içinde olmanın çıkar yol olmadığını biliyordu. Fakat çaresizdi. Bir yuvası vardı, bu yuvada iki de oda. Bu odalardan birinde çok sevdiği Pembe Tavşan ve iki yavrusuyla birlikte kalıyordu. Diğer odada ise havuç yetiştiriyordu. Artık ne kadar havuç yetiştirebilir bunu tahmin etmek zor olmasa gerek. Havuçlar olgunlaşınca Titrek Tavşan bunları satacak ve ailesinin ihtiyaçlarını karşılamaya çalışacaktı. 

Bir gün Titrek Tavşan, ormanın karşısındaki tepeye doğru yürüyüşe çıkmıştı. Tepenin gerisinde deniz görünüyordu. Sahil yakındaydı. Birden kumların üzerinde bir martı dikkatini çekti. Bu martı, kanadı kırık, yaralı bir martıydı. Uçamıyordu. Oldukça zor durumdaydı, çünkü çevresi sekiz tane yengeç tarafından kuşatılmıştı. Kanadı kırık, yaralı martı, yengeçlerle amansız bir ölüm kalım savaşına girmişti. Kurtulmak için ileri atıldıkça önü bir yengeç tarafından kesiliyor ve yengeç korkunç kıskacıyla martıyı yakalamak istiyor, fakat martı, canhıraş feryatlarla karşı koyuyor, gitgide tükenmekte olan gücüyle hayatını savunuyordu. Titrek Tavşan, bu durumu görmezden gelemezdi. Tüm cesaretini toplayıp martının yardımına koştu. Yengeçler daha ne olduğunun farkına varamadan, martıyı kucağına aldığı gibi, bir keklik gibi sekerek, onların aralarından sıyrıldı. Hızla koşarak olayı ilk gördüğü tepeye çıkan Titrek Tavşan, kucağındaki martının bayılmış olduğunu fark edince, onun iyi bir bakıcıya ihtiyacı olduğunu düşünerek, balıkçı Ziya Kaptanın yaşadığı deniz kıyısındaki kulübeye geldi. Martıyı Ziya Kaptana teslim eden Titrek Tavşan, yuvasına geri döndü. 

Aradan bir ay geçti. Geçen zamanla birlikte havuçlar olgunlaşmıştı. Titrek Tavşan, havuçları pazarda sattı. Kendine, Pembe Tavşana ve yavrularına elbise aldı. Ne zamandır hep aynı elbiseleri giymekten bıkmıştı, rengi solmuş, yamalı elbiseleri. Yoksulluk ömür boyu mu sürecekti? Hep böyle yoksul mu kalacaklardı? Yoksulluğun bir çaresi yok muydu? Eğer varsa bu çare neydi? Hani Titrek Tavşan yuvasının bir odasında havuç yetiştiriyordu ya şimdi o odada havuç kalmamıştı, çünkü havuçlar satılmıştı. Titrek Tavşan, buradaki toprağı şöyle bir alt-üst etti. Havuç tohumu attı. Suladı. Artık iş zamana kalmıştı. Nasılsa zaman geçecekti. Elbet bir gün gelir bu havuçlar da olgunlaşırdı. 

Titrek Tavşan, bir sabah havuç yetiştirdiği odaya girince hayretler içinde kaldı. Gördüklerine inanamıyordu. Toprağın üstündeki olgun havuç yaprağıydı. Ama nasıl olurdu daha tohum atalı on gün bile olmamıştı. Bu kadar kısa sürede havuç yetişmesi olanaksızdı. Yaprak olgunlaşmıştı tamam da bakalım toprağın içinde havuç var mıydı? Orayı eşeledi, burayı eşeledi. Aldı havucun birini dişledi, aldı bir başka havucu daha dişledi, tuttu bu iki havucu yedi, bitirdi. Enfesti havuçlar, tatlıydı. Titrek Tavşan bu havuçları da pazarda sattı. Memnundu yuvasına dönerken, çünkü iyi kazanmıştı. Daha sonraki günler de birbirinin tıpatıp benzeri şekilde geçti. Titrek Tavşan havuçları pazarda satıyor, ertesi gün, yine oda havuç dolu oluyordu. 

Bir akşamüstü Titrek Tavşanın kafası bu konuya takıldı. Nasıl oluyordu da, tohum atmadığı halde, toprakta havuç bitiyordu ve bu havuçlar bir gecede olgunlaşıyordu? Bu soruların bir açıklaması olmalıydı ve ne oluyorsa gece oluyordu. Demek ki, geceleri bir şeyler dönüyordu havuç yetiştirdiği odada. Titrek Tavşan hemen kararını verdi. O gece, odada sabaha kadar bekleyecek ve ne olup bittiğini anlayacaktı. Akşam yemeğini yedikten sonra, havuç yetiştirdiği odaya geçti. Kapıyı kapadı. Kapının yan tarafına koyduğu sandığın içine girdi. Sandığın tahtaları arasındaki deliklerden, odanın her tarafı rahatça görünüyordu. Titrek Tavşan dikkatini tam karşıdaki pencereye verdi. Yerden oldukça yüksekte olan bu küçük pencere odanın havalandırılması için kullanılıyordu. 

Vakit gece yarısı olmuştu. Aniden dışarıdan kanat sesleri duyuldu. Bir martı pencereden odaya girdi. Ayaklarının arasında küçük bir torba vardı. Martı, bu torbadaki havuç tohumlarını toprağa serpiştirdi. İşini bitirdikten sonra pencereden uçup, gitti. Zamana karşı şartlandırılmış tohumları toprak hemen kabul edecek ve her geçecek bir saatte bu tohumlar on gün geçirmiş olacaktı. Titrek Tavşan, vefakâr martıyı hemen tanıdı. Bu martı, birkaç ay önce, yengeçlerin parçalamak istedikleri kanadı kırık, yaralı martıydı. Demek ki, Ziya Kaptan yaralı martıyı iyileştirmiş ve kurtarıcısının kim olduğunu söylemişti. Martının, Titrek Tavşana can borcu vardı ve bu borcunu cana can katarak ödüyordu. 

Titrek Tavşan, birkaç gün sonra bir kamyonet satın aldı ve yetiştirdiği havuçları bu kamyonetle pazara gö türmeye başladı. İki yavrusu da zamanla büyümüşler, genç birer tavşan olmuşlardı. Onlar da babaları Titrek Tavşanla birlikte pazara gidiyorlardı. Titrek Tavşan, yol boyunca şu şarkıyı söylüyordu: 

 Benim adım Titrek Tavşan 
Ben, pazarda havuç satarım 
İşte yanımda şimdi yavrularım 
Ben, onlarla gurur duyarım 
Her gün pazara gideriz biz 
Tavşanlara havuç satarız.. 

Bazı günler kamyonetin peşi sıra bir martıyı uçarken görüyordu ve yavaşlıyordu. Az sonra, kamyonetle martı bir hizaya geliyor ve martı ile Titrek Tavşan selamlaşıyordu. Daha sonra martı hızını arttırıyor ve ileri doğru uçup gidiyordu. Titrek Tavşan ile martı böyle uzaktan uzağa bir birlikteliği uzun süre sürdürdüler. Fakat bir kez olsun bir araya gelip konuşamadılar. Bunun nedenini biz bilemeyiz. Belki de böylesi daha iyi oluyordu. Onlar gönüllerince mutluydular, huzur doluydular. Onların mutluluğunu engellemek bize yakışık almaz. 

SON

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

----------


## Serdar102

ÖZBEKİSTAN CUMHURİYETİ YÜKSEK VE İKİNCİL
ÖZEL EĞİTİM BAKANLIĞI
TAŞKENT DEVLET DOĞU ARAŞTIRMALARI ENSTİTÜSÜ

Yoshlarga koârsatilayotgan gâamxoârlik, yaratilayotgan sharoitlar ularni
puxta bilim egallab, har sohaning yetuk mutaxassisi bolib yetishishlari uchun
zamin yaratadi.

( Gençlere gösterilen özen, onlar için yaratılan koşullar
kapsamlı bilgi edinmek ve her alanda olgun uzmanlar olmak
zemini oluşturur. Özellikle yüksek öğretimde radikal reform, eğitim
süreçlerini dünya ölçeğine getirmek bunun açık bir örneğidir.
Aynı zamanda gençlerin öğrenme isteği yabancıdır.
Dil öğrenmeye ilgileri artıyor. Mesele bu
yükseköğretimde literatüre erişim açısından
seviyesi de her zaman odaktadır. Öyle olmasına rağmen, alan
uzmanlar kendi alanlarında ders kitapları ve kılavuzlar oluşturur
aynı terimdir. Bu bakımdan bu rehber çok önemlidir.
Bu ders kitabı Türkoloji öğreniminin 3. aşamasıdır.
Öğrenciler için, ders saatlerine dayalı konularla
dağıtıldı. Ders kitabındaki konular temel Doğu dillerinden örneklerdir.
ve çalışma programlarıyla uyumludur. )


Çalışma Rehberi
5120100 - Filoloji ve dil öğretimi


Bu ders kitabında bulunan Serdar Yıldırım'ın yazdığı hikayeler şunlardır:

Karagöz İle Hacivat: Parayı Kim Buldu? 46. Sayfadadır.

Keloğlan Dağlar Padişahı 52 ve 53. Sayfadadır.


https://arm.tdpushf.uz/kitoblar/fayl_2040_20211104.pdf

----------

